# What colour is chic?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

looks like a black bay to me. In the summer she looks bleached out though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown imo.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brown IMO as well.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Just so you know, a silver bay also has a cream-ish mane and tail  Whoever told you that was off their rocker.

I would have to go with dark bay on this mare though


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say dark bay. She has black legs, mane and tail, seems to have black ears as well as muzzle. In the winter pic it looks like she is showing the modifier pangare sometimes called Mealy. It's not an extremely well understood modifier, but in essence it is the opposite of sooty. 
Mealy / Pangare Modifier


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jacksmama, brown (At) horses can and do have black points. The horse in the OP is brown and does not have mealy/pangare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also vote for brown.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I also agree with brown.


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like a sootty buckskin to me


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would have to say Dark bay or brown, Sliver? buckskin? I dont see that color at all.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He's a bay. He's got the black points. My bays always shed out lighter in the summer and darker in the winter.

And just out of curiosity, if a brown can have black points, what the heck seperates a bay from a brown? Everything I've EVER been told has told me bays are bays because they are brown with the black points.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's the little bit of lighter hair at the nose and flank that makes a brown a brown. ND is the Brown Guru though, so she could probably tell you more


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiila pretty much hit that one on the head. Browns are lighter through the stifle area, the elbow area (these two areas are cannot be blamed on sunfading) and around the nose. Browns can and do have black points. The brown color (the afore mentioned lightened areas) used to be thought to be caused by mealy. The brown gene has been discovered and shown to be part and parcel of agouti with bay and wild bay. Normal bay seems to be dominant to brown at this time (who knows what more research will show!), so you can have bay horses produce browns. Pet DNA is the one and only place that has a test for brown and they test only for brown.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bay, but with her winter coat she does look brown. I have always been taught that a brown horse is so dark they almost look black but they have brown around their muzzle, flanks, and other areas. She's too light to be a brown, in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

this horse is dark bay.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Brown is my vote.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say bay or brown.


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

So many different answers! i have always thought she was a brown but there are days she looks so much like a bay it seems crazy to have thought she was a brown, and vica versa.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is definitely a brown. Brown can be light - they don't have to be black with the lighter muzzle and flanks. In theory, a brown could be the lightest shade of bay with a lighter muzzle and flank area.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe that her 'bay' appearance in the summer time is likely due to sun bleaching.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This horse is a dark brown, almost black with a touch of the rusty brown at the muzzle and flanks.











This is the lightest horse I have seen that I suspect is brown as opposed to bay. There is lightening at the muzzle, and it seems to be lighter at the flank too. ND would be the expert and could probably call it, even with such a bad photo lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Brown gets my vote too. She is mealy in spots and there isn't a sharp enough contrast between the black points & coat color for me to call her bay. I have 4 bays myself. Check out my buddy Woodstock in my barn & look at the stark difference, in his legs in particular.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MH - brown can have the distinct difference in leg and body colour. That's what can cause so much confusion


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*blushes* I am no expert. I just like learning about horse colors. 

And yes the real kicker is brown can and does have black points as opposed to having just darker "brown" points. Bays can also have lighter points that are not stark black in appearance. Like anything there are a lot of different shades of colors. lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *blushes* I am no expert. I just like learning about horse colors.
> 
> And yes the real kicker is brown can and does have black points as opposed to having just darker "brown" points. Bays can also have lighter points that are not stark black in appearance. Like anything there are a lot of different shades of colors. lol


I realize that browns can have black points & darker brown. Just seems too blended all over to me I guess...struggling to put thoughts into words :?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I get what you are saying. >.< Trying to work and surf here doesn't work so great some time. 

You're trying to say that there isn't the delineation between the dark points and body color on a brown like there is a on a bay?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ND! That's where I was going...too much sun building fence today!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol wanna come fix our fence too?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure if you want to come help me! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Would love to! Betting it is warmer there than here. lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It was cold today. And windy. Ick. We didn't get rain though. Did you?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It was 88 today, but a storm\cold front coming in will put us back to mid 60s for the next week  I did make it a point to jump in the pond while I had the chance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It was in about the 40s here today. I'm assuming it was similar for ND as she's not that far from me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> It was cold today. And windy. Ick. We didn't get rain though. Did you?


No rain, but it looked like it most of the day... You should see some of the pictures that my husband took of his drive to work from yesterday though...:shock:


----------

